# "WAKE up"



## ROCK N REEL (Oct 28, 2007)

* TIED UP JUST SOUTH OF CENTER SPAN OF THE 3MB




























AROUND 2PM ON THURS WITH WIFE AND NIECE. SAW THIS BOAT (WHICH TURNED OUT TO BE A BAYLINER CRUISER) JUST SMOKING COMING FROM THE EAST. DIDN'T SLOW DOWN ONE BIT AS HE WENT THROUGH. I'M GUESSING HE WAS GOING AT LEAST 50 MPH. WE RODE OUT THE WAKE BUT A COUPLE OF MINUTES LATER HEARD THIS YELL FOR HELP. ABOUT 50 YARDS FROM US THIS ELDERLY MAN IN A SCOUT BOMBER HAD BEEN SWAMPED. TOOK THE WAKE OF THAT BAYLINER BROADSIDE. WE GOT TO HIM (CHET) IN A COUPLE OF MINUTES. CALLED THE FWC MARINE PATROL (WHICH I HAVE ON SPEED DIAL)AND ALSO FLAGGED DOWN A GENTLEMAN IN A BOSTON WHALER WITH 3 SMALL BOYS. AS WE TRIED TO GET CHET IN MY BOAT HIS CAPSIZED BUT IT FLOATED. FINALLY GOT HIS ATTACHED TO MINE AND WE TOWED HIM TO THE 17TH ST LAUNCH. GUY IN THE WHALER DID WHAT HE COULD TO RECOVER AS MUCH STUFF (SEATS, CUSHIONS, TACKLE, ETC) AS POSSIBLE. WE WERE LUCKY THE WATER WAS CALM.*



* GOT LUCKY AT THE BOAT RAMP AS A CONTRATOR WORKING NEAR THE BRIDGE WAS INSTRUMENTAL IN GETTING CHET'S BOAT TURNED UPRIGHT AND ON TO HIS TRAILER.*



* OF COURSE NO INSURANCE, NO TELLING WHAT THE REPAIRS WILL COST AND THE ARROGANT JERK IN THE BAYLINER IS COMPLETLY OBLIVIOUS TO THE DAMAGE HE DID.*


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

saw ya'll towing the boat upto 17th the other day on my way to gulf breeze, seems like a lot of smaller boats have been sunk at 3 mile the past couple of years


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go back and edit your post and hit enter between the pictures so we dont have to scroll way over to see the pics and read the story.:letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Splittine (10/3/2009)*Go back and edit your post and hit enter between the pictures so we dont have to scroll way over to see the pics and read the story.:letsdrink




???? the pictures are fine for me chase...straight up and down


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (10/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (10/3/2009)*Go back and edit your post and hit enter between the pictures so we dont have to scroll way over to see the pics and read the story.:letsdrink
> ...


Thats weird, there are 2 to the right and one ro the left.....Guess its my computer.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

no there are 2 to the right, making you have to keep scrolling back and forth to read the story.. sucks that crap happened!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

it was showing up just fine for me, but i went ahead and edited it post...is it showing up right for ya'll now?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hate it for Chet, hope it all works out. Not going to debate whether or not to slow down for bridges that are'nt a no wake zone, (I do in a big boat, but not in a small boat if I see it's clear). I'm sure this one will get out of hand soon, but this should be a good learning lesson for all of you small boat owner's.For you guys fishing this close to obvious channels, you need to be extra cautious about other boat traffic! We all know there a lot of folk's on the water with no clue, so don't expect everyone to do what you think is the "right thing"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (10/3/2009)*it was showing up just fine for me, but i went ahead and edited it post...is it showing up right for ya'll now?


Perfect.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (10/3/2009)*Hate it for Chet, hope it all works out. Not going to debate whether or not to slow down for bridges that are'nt a no wake zone, (I do in a big boat, but not in a small boat if I see it's clear). I'm sure this one will get out of hand soon, but this should be a good learning lesson for all of you small boat owner's.For you guys fishing this close to obvious channels, you need to be extra cautious about other boat traffic! We all know there a lot of folk's on the water with no clue, so don't expect everyone to do what you think is the "right thing"


Good point there Tony. I follow the theory that everyone on the water is a moron and is going to do something stupid just as soon as they get within a range that it will impact me.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks to the guys that towed him back alive , it could of been different.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad he was ok. I am going to be bashed here, but I dont think a bass boat has any place in the bay. I mean if a passing boat can sink you, I don think you belong there.My friends younger brother sunk a bass boat several years ago by the bridge. They are just not made to take on any water at all, hell the back of most only sits 4 inches off the water in the first place.

Onceagain, I hate to hear about his loss and am glad that he is ok.

Hate to say it, but I dont think the guy in the bayliner did anything wrong other than maybe going to fast. You shouldn't have to worry about whether or not your wake is going to sink every boat fishing by the bridge.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

pretty sure the law says you are responsible for your wake. if you are in a bigger boat, you have a bigger responsibility. 

but, before anyone swells up, this is obvioulsy not a release from reality for anyone in a small boat. the small boater has a larger repsonsibilty to make sure his craft and his equipment can withstand the potential for the unknown. 

a big boat cannot plow through anyplace he wishes with abandon, but a guy in a bass boat (and a vintage one at that) has GOT to know it may not be the place to be.

all in all, i hate that the fellow lost what he did, but i am overjoyed that you were able to give someone their grandpa back to them safe, sound and wiser.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to here that he is okay. I wonder if the guy driving the Bayliner even saw the guy on the Bomber? If he did, he deserves what ever he has coming to him!!! Karma can be a real BITCH!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Deep South (10/3/2009)*Glad he was ok. I am going to be bashed here, but I dont think a bass boat has any place in the bay. I mean if a passing boat can sink you, I don think you belong there.My friends younger brother sunk a bass boat several years ago by the bridge. They are just not made to take on any water at all, hell the back of most only sits 4 inches off the water in the first place.
> 
> Onceagain, I hate to hear about his loss and am glad that he is ok.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I dont think the guy in the bayliner did anything wrong other than maybe going to fast. You shouldn't have to worry about whether or not your wake is going to sink every boat fishing by the bridge.


Agree 100%. I suppose it would be like riding a bicycle down the middle of Davis highway. It might be legal but it is hard to fault the driverwhen you get hit.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

How much wake is there from a boat going 50MPH?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *swhiting (10/7/2009)*How much wake is there from a boat going 50MPH?


Our boat makes hardly any goin 50


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *swhiting (10/7/2009)*How much wake is there from a boat going 50MPH?


that was my thought when reading this also, usually the faster I go and more my boat gets on top of the water the smaller my wake... my biggest wake is at about 15-18 mph (26 ft boat) I normally cruise at 33, with not much wake. Sorry for the man's loss, but glad he is ok and ya'll found him quickly, thanks for doing the right thing.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good point Swhiting. I would rather have a 30 footer doing 50 mph than a 30 footer doing 18 mph.


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with the know your limitationa more importantly the thresholds on those limitations. As a yak fisher regularly heading out into big waters near charters and bigger persoanl boats I have to account for the worst possible to be safe and prepared seeing as a 13ft yak is easily overcome by a heafty wake. My advice is just simple don't be stupid by not assuming everyone is stupid. I would never give someone the benefit of the doubt if my life is a real factor at debate. Would you tail gate a swerving car after midnight leaving a bar on new years....hell no. Same would apply on the water, don't get in a situation that could potentially spin out of control, or you cannot control in the first place unless your willing to pay the ultimate price for the risk you take. But same could apply to large vessels, similar to large trailer trucks please be aware of the surrounds to avoid "changing lanes on a compact". Glad the forum is here to either point out to those who have forgotten or those who are curious to the dangers on the water while out there. Good job for the good samaritain work on helping a fellow angler in danger whether deserved or not.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I hate it for Chet and it's good that everyone is ok.

Unless you are going to idle by i would much rather you stay on plane than slow down and let the boat settle in the water. I fish a 18 foot jon boat on Lake Barkely and i have to watch for wakes that could cause me problems all the time but it is my boat and my responsibility.

KP


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I did not mean to infer anything from my post negative about either boat, by the way. I hate that it happened to these guys and two thumbs up to the guys in boats and at the launch that helped.



I've fished the bay in boats with very little gunwale water clearance. It's crazy some of the calculated risks you'll take to get your fishin' fix on.



This is a great post to help you consider some things, even when you're in the bay or on a river. I know I've learned a lot the hard way, but I've also learned a good bit from this forum from threads like this.


----------



## Priatebay71369 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Rules of the Road 101...*

The Bayliner is clearly at fault here if it went as describe... If you had the boat name or registration you could hold him responsible for the damage his wake caused. All Boats Big or Small are responsible for there own wake and any damage it may cause to property or people in or out of the a channel. I had this same problem with the coast guard speeding up and down the intercoastal in there big offshore patrol craft till I went down to and complained to the base commander. Problem Solved. Big or Small we have to respect one another out there because when things go bad you will want someone to come get you.


----------



## Woody Forbs (Feb 14, 2018)

We've often had larger, powered, vessels slow down quickly when they see a canoe out on the Ozark rivers. The resulting wake is considerally larger than if they'd slowed slightly or just went on by flat-out.

They think they're doing us a favor, and being courteous ( true ) and being safe ( also true ), but the actual effect isn't exactly a bonus. They get a forced smile & a wave back.

The Feds have regulated away many of the "issues" by forbidding high-powered jet boats from the upper Current River, but the lower sections are still plagued by hot-rodding yahoos who cut across gravel bars just because they can.

Would rather deal with their wakes than listen to their boom-boxes 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*2009* thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> *2009* thread!!!!!!!!


True, but did Chet fix his boat?!?!?!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Back from the DEAD!!!!!


----------

